# Dal @ Bos



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

No time for big game thread:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

No KG is going to cause us issues with Dirk, hopefully Posey can contain him.

If there was ever a game for Ray to get back into form this is it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

16 point first quarter from Ray.. nice time to get hot


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

My observations:

Ray is playing spectacular, no one on Dallas is capable of guarding him

Posey should get A LOT of minutes this game. He has hit 2 threes and he is our best option to guard Dirk due to his experience guarding him and his body type.

Brian Scalabrine doesn't belong out there. 

We are getting killed on the boards. Doc should bring in Davis to match up with Dampier.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Powe is a great basketball player.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Definately, Powe should really see consistant rotation minutes at the 4/5, splitting them with Davis.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray continues his utter dominance of the NBA


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

He's just giving a giant **** you to the NBA


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well if not making the AS game makes him play better im all for it


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> well if not making the AS game makes him play better im all for it


It shouldn't. Dude shoulda said he was sick, not play, and watch Pierce get his *** beat out there, like he already is, and laugh about it


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

There is no way we will continue to be in this game unless Pierce gets it going and everybody outside of Ray Allen and Leon Powe start finishing layups. We also gotta stop giving up offensive rebounds. I say put in Glen Davis to put a body on Dampier.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cool KG piece here at half time


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I dont understand what Davis was doing wrong, that deserved this benching. He played very well when he was given the oppurtunity


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> It shouldn't. Dude shoulda said he was sick, not play, and watch Pierce get his *** beat out there, like he already is, and laugh about it


Wow, are you even a Celtics fan? You love to see a Celtic struggle at the expense of the team, as long as your - buddy Allen gets his?

Anyways, one game doesn't make a player better than another. Allen has been worse all season long, and the stats don't lie. There's a reason why Pierce made the All-Star game over Allen.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Davis is benched mostly because of Powe's recent play... but he should see more time.

And yes, the blind Ray Allen love shouldnt come before the team.. Pierce is deserving of his all-star spot, and Ray isnt quite playing at that level right now


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> Wow, are you even a Celtics fan? You love to see a Celtic struggle at the expense of the team, as long as your - buddy Allen gets his?
> 
> Anyways, one game doesn't make a player better than another. Allen has been worse all season long, and the stats don't lie. There's a reason why Pierce made the All-Star game over Allen.


Personal attack, I'd probably recommend changing that.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> Davis is benched mostly because of Powe's recent play... but he should see more time.
> 
> And yes, the blind Ray Allen love shouldnt come before the team.. Pierce is deserving of his all-star spot, and Ray isnt quite playing at that level right now


Ray's level of play >> Pierce's level of play all year long


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> Ray's level of play >> Pierce's level of play all year long


regardless of how many times you say it no one will believe it because it isnt correct sorry...


anyway, second half... 44-44, here we go


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, beautiful fastbreak.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> Ray's level of play >> Pierce's level of play all year long


No one agrees with you, as Avalanche just said. It is pretty obvious Pierce has been outplaying Allen all season, and as I've said again and again, the stats don't lie. 

You don't have much credibility either, when you put Allen over the Boston Celtics. And I also remember you saying that Lamar Odom deserved to die for tackling Allen. You can't let your love for Allen get in the way of logical thought.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> No one agrees with you, as Avalanche just said. It is pretty obvious Pierce has been outplaying Allen all season, and as I've said again and again, the stats don't lie.
> 
> You don't have much credibility either, when you put Allen over the Boston Celtics. And I also remember you saying that Lamar Odom deserved to die for tackling Allen. You can't let your love for Allen get in the way of logical thought.


Lamar should recieve the death penalty for that.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

up 71-70 start of the 4th


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Pierce is playing great ball this half.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Pierce is BALLLLLLIIIINN


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

OOOooh, what a move by Rajon.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

love that fake behind the back pass rajon does, gets defenders all the time


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> love that fake behind the back pass rajon does, gets defenders all the time


Even better, he was able to draw contact and make both his FTs. Excellent all around.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Pierce for 3, and then a turnover by the Mavs!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pierce with another 3


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the Re-Powe MAN


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> the Re-Powe MAN


AGAIN!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Look at Rondo working for those rebounds.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pierce going to the bucket is great to see...


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

What an awesome game this has been.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

That was some of the best man-up defense I've seen all year by Posey. Just shut Dirk down on that play.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Posey plays Dirk so well on d


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

cmon Ray that was weak sauce


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Bad posession there... Rondo uses the behind the back move but ends up behind the basket, Posey has the ball with no time to get a good shot off... Powe fouls out an dputs dirk to the line


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Rajon Freaking Rondo! Out-rebounds Dirk for his 12th of the night.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Rondoooooo


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Dallas with the ball and a time out with 17 left... bad feeling they will draw up for a 3 pointer here


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

nvm lol.... PO-ZAY


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> Dallas with the ball and a time out with 17 left... bad feeling they will draw up for a 3 pointer here



Or Rondo will play great defense to all but ice it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Or Rondo will play great defense to all but ice it.


haha yep.. cmon pose sink these


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Thatta Boy Posey!!!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Posey with the hammer and nail. FANTASTIC win tonight.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

you the man James.... seriously, great D on Dirk all game and 2 game winning plays

booyah


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

96-90... 36-8 :cheers:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Awesome win

This and the win against the Pistons made me so happy. Just the fact that people doubted our ability against Dallas, SA, and Phoenix. 

Bottom line is

We beat one of those teams without our best player


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

We should all stay and watch this Suns-Spurs game together, and bond


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I cant... my stream has gone straight to ping pong  lol


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lol- they're airing ping pong on tv?


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry, I must watch A Daily Show.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> lol- they're airing ping pong on tv?


i was streaming some asian channel who was showing tnt's broadcast... it went straight to ping pong after the game lol.

found a spurs one but its very small.. better then nothing i guess


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great win tonight guy's. The bench is looking better, and better as the season rolls on.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cheers, and it definately is... first Big Baby came out of no where and now Powe is looking like a real game changer, the people saying this was 3 stars and D-league'rs before the season begun are starting to look very ignorant

:cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats on the win, I certainly wouldn't mind Boston vs. Dallas finals this year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Posey was huge tonight, especially on Dirk in the last three minutes.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

croco said:


> Congrats on the win, I certainly wouldn't mind Boston vs. Dallas finals this year.


either would we


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> either would we


If we can beat Dallas without Garnett, I like our chances with him, especially if Ray Allen continues to play well.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Dallas isnt one of the teams im worried about coming out of the West personally, they are one of the better match ups for us


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Lakers just got better by a lot. That would be a great series.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Definately would be... They have a scary looking line up now


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> The Lakers just got better by a lot. That would be a great series.


I'm not terribly worried about Pau Gasol in the high post, get back to me if they turn Bynum & Oden into a player that complements Kobe & Gasol.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Man, that was a crazy 2nd half by Pierce.

I wonder what Marcus13 has to say about it.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> Man, that was a crazy 2nd half by Pierce.
> 
> I wonder what Marcus13 has to say about it.


Ray and Pierce complimented each other remarkably last night. It was a great game by both of them, I wish we could do that every game + KG's input


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> Ray and Pierce complimented each other remarkably last night. It was a great game by both of them, I wish we could do that every game + KG's input


Agreed


----------

